# How to Find Upgrade Plus Key



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I've just switched computers and reinstalled Tivo Desktop 2.6.1 Plus. Unfortunately, I can't find my Upgrade Plus Key. Is there someplace in my account where this can be found?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It should be in an email you get from Tivo confirming your purchase.

Edit, this is not dependent on 2.6.1, just when you purchase the Desktop + upgrade.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is nowhere on your TiVo account. Your account for Desktop Plus is through Digital River.

If the old computer is still accessible, you can find the key in the registry.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

And if, like me, you don't have access to your old computer, you're out of luck.

Though I personally don't miss TD+, as it's been replaced with pyTiVo, and I'm not really one for Video Podcasts.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Try https://www.tivo.com/digitalriver/help


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Try https://www.tivo.com/digitalriver/help


Holy crap, I could kiss you! I'd called tivo and the CSR told me to go to Digital River's site, which was a nightmare. Now I can get all the video podcasts that I was kind-of interested in, but not enough to spend another $27 on.


----------



## don544 (Nov 18, 2009)

HomeUser said:


> Try https://www.tivo.com/digitalriver/help


This link no longer works


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you ordered from TiVo after 2010 check you're order history on tivo.com

Edit: as I ordered before, I can not verify the key is on there site IAC its after 2010 not 2008.

A search of the TiVO site found this.

TiVo Desktop/Desktop Plus for PC: Troubleshooting


Desktop Plus Key Issues said:


> If you purchased your TiVo Plus Key after 3/25/2010, you can easily retrieve it by logging into My Account and checking your Order History for your key information.
> 
> If you purchased your TiVo Plus Key prior to 3/25/2010, please call TiVo Customer Supportfor assistance retrieving your Plus license number.


----------



## Jerry Love (Dec 16, 2021)

Where can I purchase the TiVo Plus Upgrade Key?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Starting Fall 2015 TiVo Desktop is no longer available for purchase.

Look into pyTivo - Transcoding server or New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This version of pyTivo is easier to use&#8230;

pyTivo Desktop


----------

